# Saddle Bags for Dressage Saddle?



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

get an english 'trail pad' that has pockets on the rear bottom sections. or wear a light backpack.

dressage saddles don't tend to have any attachment points for stuff, unfortunately.

remember to keep your cell phone on your body and not on your horse at all when you ride! if there's an accident and your horse gets away from you you don't want that cell phone galloping off.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Good point EdmontonHorseGal - I did shove the cell phone in my English breeches; not the most comfortable solution but it was one of those MUST haves.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As EHG said, the built in compartments on a saddle pad work. You may also want to try a cantle bag (its banana shaped to fit around the back of the saddle and has a zipper in it and tie rings at each end so you add cord and secure either to saddle rings or the girth if you have to) - I've used those with my English saddle quite successfully. You could also go fancier (and of course more expensively) and get pommel bags - I believe those are quite popular with endurance riders.

I also echo the sentiments of cell phone on your person at all times.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Stowaway makes all sorts of low-profile cantle and pommel bags. I have a set of the English pommel bags that I used on my Aussie saddle and they were awesome. A little pricey ($55 for my pommel bags), but well worth it in terms of storage, construction and how low-profile they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you want to be able to get at the stuff you are carrying while mounted or are you carrying it just in case?

If it's a just in case deal, a cantle bag should work. If it's stuff you want to be able to get into while riding, a pommel bag is MUCH easier. You also don't need to be as flexible while mounting up, a you don't have to get your leg up and over a cantle bag. :lol:

I ride with a Stowaway pommel bag and love it. Space for 2 water bottles and a bunch of other stuff, too. If your saddle doesn't have D rings on the front to attach it to, you can get "D savers" that attach to your stirrup bars and use those to attach the bags.











Personally, I prefer keeping the weight in front of my saddle, as that is more with the horse's center of gravity. These types of bags also tie down pretty securely, so aren't flapping all over the place like pads with pockets can.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Fishing vest have lots of ventilation and copious amounts of pockets


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

All great ideas...time to go shopping...again.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They make English pommel and cantle bags. I use one on my APs, and they have limited D rings.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I love the fishing vest idea... it would so suck to have my horse dump me off in the middle of nowhere and run off with my water and snacks..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd add a (not great) pic of my Stowaways on my Aussie saddle. 



I love that they have the water bottle holders.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I put some light rope on the front rings of my dressage saddle so I can tie things there. I have a trail pouch that I hook on one of those front rings and can hook a water bottle pouch on the other side and still put a jacket over the withers and tie it in place with my "strings". 
A friend had a couple of rings put on the back of her saddle ( at the back of the cantle) and I am thinking of doing the same. The only thing I can think about that is if I put some saddle bags there, would they side under the back of the saddle and if they do would it put extra pressure (ridges) on the horses back. I also have the saddle pads with extra pockets and I try to load them up evenly so no sliding to one side.


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> A friend had a couple of rings put on the back of her saddle ( at the back of the cantle) and I am thinking of doing the same. The only thing I can think about that is if I put some saddle bags there, would they side under the back of the saddle and if they do would it put extra pressure (ridges) on the horses back.


Yes, they will slide under the saddle. As far as the pressure, I'm not sure but logically it seems that it would create an additional pressure point. Western saddle bags actually rest upon the saddle skirt, not on the horse, so the weight of the bags and contents is distributed by the saddle. English saddles aren't usually used with saddle bags, but the ones which are designed for English saddles depend from the two rings on the side behind the flaps. Unfortunately, most saddles have the rings only on one side and many of them don't have rings at all. All is not lost however, because a saddler can put on as many rings as you want.

Saddle Bags for Your Australian Horse Saddle
The Exmoor about halfway down the page is the type usually used with an English saddle but it's pretty small, and in fact it's often referred to as a "sandwich bag" since it is only intended to carry a snack and perhaps a small flask. However, there's no reason you can't use the Australian bags with an English saddle but you'll have to have the appropriate D rings installed on both sides and use a pair so you don't unbalance the horse.

Of course, you could just make your own saddle and bags and get the full monte; lots of rings, pommel bags and saddle bags. :lol:


----------

